

Racket on the Playstation 3? It's Not What you Think [video] - vmmenon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSmqbnhHp1c

======
thefreeman
It should be noted that the speaker is one of the lead developers at Naughty
Dog, likely one of the greatest game studios of all time. Definitely recommend
a watch.

------
kevingadd
The speaker actually begins talking about racket and how they use it at about
6 minutes into the video. Here's a link:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSmqbnhHp1c&t=6m0s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSmqbnhHp1c&t=6m0s)

Interesting to hear how they replaced GOAL in their toolchain. The people I've
met who used GOAL in the past talked at length about how much they miss it.

~~~
aktau
Parent is referring to GOAL/GOOL [1], Lisps that were developed internally at
Naughty Dog for game scripting (the first iteration for the Crash Bandicoot
series, the second on for the Jak & Daxter era. It is said that these were
very powerful systems that could compile to some very mean PS1/PS2 assembly.
If you read about how they had to optimize Crash Bandicoot to be able to give
that "wow"-factor at their first E3, blazing past all other PS1 games and
setting a new standard, you'll know what I mean.

There's a very interesting blog series about it [2].

[1]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_Oriented_Assembly_Lisp](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_Oriented_Assembly_Lisp)
[2]: [http://all-things-andy-gavin.com/2011/02/02/making-crash-
ban...](http://all-things-andy-gavin.com/2011/02/02/making-crash-bandicoot-
part-1/)

~~~
z3phyr
Could not just Sony open source it? I am very interested to get a feel.

